# official Magic @ Bulls. Tuesday December 16. WGN local.



## truebluefan

ok, is this two in a row?


----------



## 7thwatch

Bulls win,

95
89

Magic have played better recently, but the Bulls are coming off a win against the top team in the east, and they will take it to the Magic by dominating inside.


----------



## MJG

Magic 93
Bulls 89

Now that the Magic got their losing streak out of the way, I think they should be viewed a bit more highly than their record. I think they continue their improved play and squeak out a win from a very close game. Bulls high scorer is Crawford with 20, Magic's high scorer is McGrady with 23.


----------



## VincentVega

Witchcraft: 86
Large Bovine: 98

High scorers Crawford, T-Mac
High rebounders JYD, Gooden
High assists Hinrich, T-Mac

We gotta double-team T-Mac all night and frustrate him on the baseline.


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 98
Magic 91

Hinrich 26


----------



## ballafromthenorth

bulls 82
magic 79


----------



## jhaze99

I think the bulls will win this one. If they can frustrate TMac like they did JOneil the other night with double teams in the 3rd qtr, I think they can squeeze out a victory here. Also Orlando has got no big men. Curry if healthy and motivated could eat these guys alive.

Bullz 92
Magic 89

Hi-Scorer: TMac 22
Curry 31 

*you heard it here first Curry will have a breakout game. 

Jhaze99


----------



## Da Grinch

bulls win (i almost always pick them)

97-91

jc high scorer 27


----------



## Premier

Bulls 89-81. Crawford high scorer with 24. McGrady with 27/


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls 114

Wizards 87

Bulls Smackdown


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls 114
> 
> Wizards 87
> 
> Bulls Smackdown


we play orlando....

but


Bulls-89
Magic-78

Hinrich gets 21 points
Jamal gets 19 points


----------



## truebluefan

Orlando 4-20. 3-8 on the road. Have won 3 of last 4. 3-7 last ten games. 
all four wins are against:
@NY 85-83 Oct 29. 
phoenix 105-90 December 8. 
@ washington 95-91 dec. 1o
@ Atlanta, 105 -102 dec. 13
Magic 41% allow 44%. 34% in threes. Allow, 35%. 41.2 rebounds. allow, 45.8 *17.9 assists. allow 22.3* How much do they miss Armstrong? 6.5 steals, allow 8.3 14.5 t/o 90.9 pts a game allow, 98. 

Tracy McGrady 41%, 24.6 pts. 6.7 rebounds. 34% in threes. 5.4 assists. 1.3 steals. 2.96 t/o
Juwan Howard 43% 14.9 pts a game. 6.9 rebounds. 1.9 assists. 
Tyronn Lue 43% 44% in threes. 12.1 pts a game. 2.8 rebounds. 3.8 assists. 
Drew Gooden 41% 11.7 pts. 7.6 rebounds. 1.4 assists. 1.04 steals. 1.08 blks. 
Gordan Giricek 40% 11.3 pts. 40% in threes. 3.6 rebounds. 2.5 assists. 


Bulls. 6-16. 3-8 at home. 2-8 last ten games. 
total for last 6 games. 
40%. allow 44. 35% in threes allow 34%. 47.7 rebounds allow 41. 20 assists to 22 allowed. 8 steals a game. Allow 10.3 15.5 t/o allow 14. 

Crawford 22.2 pts a game. 44% 41% in threes, 3.75 rebounds. 2.3 steals. 5.6 assists. just over 3 t/o a game. 
Curry 44% 13.7 pts a game. just over 7 boards a game. 
Hinrich. 41% 10.5 pts 6.5 assists 38% in threes. Just over 1 steal a game. 
AD. 10.7 pts 41% just over ten rebounds a game. 1 blk. 
Fizer 39% 12.3 pts 8 rebounds 2 assists a game
JYD 53% 8.3 pts, *9 rebounds a game, almost 4 offensive* 1 steal a game. 2 assists. 
Gill. 30%, 20% in threes. 9.8 pts. almost 4 rebounds a game. 


The two teams match up well. But teams get 90 pts a game and allow 98. However the Magic are very week up front. That is their problem. Shooting 41% they do not need to be out rebounded like they are. We were EXACTLY that way before the trade. If we control the boards and take care of the ball, we win the game. If not, Magic win 4 out of last five. But I see us coming out and playing off of the Pacer game. 

Bulls, 95-89.


----------



## BG7

Bulls win 

104
97


----------



## BSchmaranz

Gotta go with the Bulls on this one.

Bulls 94
Magic 89


----------



## curry_52

Mmmmmmmm...

Magic 93
Bulls 86

Hinrich 14, 8, 3
Crawford 22, 3, 4
McGrady 28, 6, 6


----------



## airety

Bulls 95
Magic 88

I've already missed 2 or 3 games... does that disqualify me?


----------



## LakerDan

Hinrich over Gooden for two plus the foul that sends gooden to the pine.........that'll remind Gooden he should have stayed at Kansas for his senior year.


----------



## rynobot

Bulls 92

Magic 86


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Does anyone know if the Bulls-Magic game is going to be on League Pass?


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Does anyone know if the Bulls-Magic game is going to be on League Pass?


Yup its going to be on. So is the game on Wed.. THe game v. the Cavs on Saturday however will be on NBATV--leaving me out in the cold. Greedy NBA .


----------



## bullet

Bulls - 91
Magic-85

Kirk 19


----------



## RP McMurphy

Good, so that means one of us will be alone in first place after this game.

:boxing:

Orlando 105, Chicago 95.



> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Bulls 92
> 
> Magic 86


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Bulls 102
Magic 90

Crawford 25, McGrady 32


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>jhaze99</b>!
> I think the bulls will win this one. If they can frustrate TMac like they did JOneil the other night with double teams in the 3rd qtr, I think they can squeeze out a victory here. Also Orlando has got no big men. Curry if healthy and motivated could eat these guys alive.
> 
> Bullz 92
> Magic 89
> 
> Hi-Scorer: TMac 22
> Curry 31
> 
> *you heard it here first Curry will have a breakout game.
> 
> Jhaze99


Actually, I've been hearing on the radio today that Curry might not play because of his knee injury.

I'll still predict a Bulls win, though.

Bulls 95
Magic 87


----------



## Parabull

Pretty hard to see the Bulls losing this one. Soul-killing, actually. So I'll say Bulls - 95/Magic - 82.

Jamal - 30


----------



## jhaze99

> I think the bulls will win this one. If they can frustrate TMac like they did JOneil the other night with double teams in the 3rd qtr, I think they can squeeze out a victory here. Also Orlando has got no big men. Curry if healthy and motivated could eat these guys alive.





> Actually, I've been hearing on the radio today that Curry might not play because of his knee injury.


Chicago Tribune just reported that Curry will indeed not play. 
Curry said [in regards to playing on Tuesday night]: "I don't think so. It's painful when I make certain movements."

Ah well, I still think the guy is due for a big game. Maybe against Cleveland he'll bust out. 

Jhaze99


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I've been hearing on the radio today that Curry might not play because of his knee injury.
> 
> I'll still predict a Bulls win, though.
> 
> Bulls 95
> Magic 87


Yes I doubt Curry will play. I have heard "bruised knee" and "inconclusive MRI results". Has anyone heard of more solid answers? It just feels to me that the information has been somewhat vague?


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>jhaze99</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Tribune just reported that Curry will indeed not play.
> Curry said [in regards to playing on Tuesday night]: "I don't think so. It's painful when I make certain movements."
> 
> Ah well, I still think the guy is due for a big game. Maybe against Cleveland he'll bust out.
> 
> Jhaze99


I just went to the Tribune page and saw nothing do you have a link?


----------



## Squirrel

Bulls 103
Magic 99

(Fizer 26)


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> I just went to the Tribune page and saw nothing do you have a link?


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,1075329.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture.

Well I picked the Bulls to win almost every game this year except vs. Indiana so

Bull 80
Orlando 90


----------



## fl_flash

Which Bulls team shows up tonight? I don't know anymore. The Magic are playing better ball and so are the Bulls. T-Mac will get his - as always. We should be able to outrebound them as you've gotta believe that a front line of AD/Fizer/JYD can outdo Gooden, DeClerq and Howard. How our guards play will be key. Crawford, Hinrich and Gill are going to have to have solid games and carry a good portion of the scoring load. Keep the turnovers down and this should be a "W".

Bulls 93
Magic 85


----------



## ace20004u

For the ribs I will guess Bulls 98 Magic 89


----------



## rosenthall

I'm getting a good feeling about this one. I say we pull it out.

Bulls 97
Magic 89

Jamal with 27 points.

BTW, does anyone know what Eddy's status is for tonight?


----------



## Benny the Bull

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> BTW, does anyone know what Eddy's status is for tonight?


Eddy is doubtful with his injury.


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls 90
Magic 86

Crawford 24 points


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I doubt Curry will play. I have heard "bruised knee" and "inconclusive MRI results". Has anyone heard of more solid answers? It just feels to me that the information has been somewhat vague?


The Score is calling it a left knee bone bruise.


----------



## Bulls42

*Look for Fizer to put up 20 shots.....*

COMPLETELY STIFLING ball movement by the Bulls offense (thanks to black-hole Marcus). Unfortunately, Marcus probably has the green light with all the injuries. I just hope it translates into a W. We need Kirk to come up huge. Will he guard T-Mac. Even so, I feel like T-Mac is going to dump about 50 on us.
It'll be a squeaker if we pull it out.

Bulls 87
Magic 85


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bulls 85
Magic 84

Kendall makes the Game Winner but goes down with an injury to end the game :sigh: 

Leading Scorer: 17, Gill (Breakout Game under Skiles and his injury game)


----------



## dkg1

Magic 99 Bulls 90. Crawford with 22 to lead the Bulls. Is Giricek back in their rotation? Guys like him seem to give us fits on the perimeter.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Good, so that means one of us will be alone in first place after this game.
> 
> :boxing:
> 
> Orlando 105, Chicago 95.


I'd like to know how the Magic will be able to score 105 points with Curry out for tonights game.


----------



## PC Load Letter

I'm curious to see how we play without Eddy in the middle. We sure looked smoother both offensively and defensively once he was out of the game Saturday. Was it a fluke? I guess we'll find out. I'm not so sure it was...

I also think ERob really has to play some good minutes tonight and the next few weeks because nobody else at the 3 can score and we'll need points even more than usual.

Bulls - 94
Magic - 86

Jamal w/37.


----------



## GNG

Magic 98
Bulls 91


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

After two mis-picks in a row, let's see if I can get one right.

Bulls 105 Magic 91

Previous Picks

Bulls 90 Bucks 89 (1-0)
Bulls 100 Sixers 82 (1-1)
Bulls 70 Hornets 89 (2-1)
Bulls 87 Spurs 90 (3-1)
Bulls 85 Bucks 84 (3-2)
Bulls 85 Pacers 110 (3-3)
Bulls 105 Magic 91

Predicted Cumulative: Bulls 517 Opponents 544
Actual Cumulative: Bulls 533 Opponents 547


----------



## Captain Obvious

The Magic don't suck anymore. Make it four out of five...

Magic- 99
Bulls- 93

High Scorers:
Crawford 23 pts
McGrady 35 pts


----------



## BallBiologist

T-mac will have 30+ if he feels like exploding.

If he does, it'll be like 100-85 or something

if he doesn't.. it'll be a close game 98-97 (i cant say who will win because I'm still shaky with the shaky magic)..

when they start winning consistantly, i can call games..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls 96
Magic 90


----------



## Wynn

*For the Ribs....*

Okay, I've regained the will to prognosticate....

The Bull -- 78
The Magic -- 64

High scorer is Marcus with 19, three other Bulls in double figures.


----------



## Jim Ian

*Bulls 94*

JCrawford 11-21 (3-5 3pfg) for 31pts, 7assists, 5rebounds, 3 steals and a block
Davis gets 9 and 15
Fizer shoots his brains out, going 13 for 28, but gets 8 boards.
JYD cleans up the mess, getting 18 rebounds, 11 offensive and dropping 14 points.
ERob finally gets some burn and hits double figures

*Magic 82*

McGrady has an off night against the zone, which was so effective last time. Shoots 7-24 and only scores 17 points.

Gordon and Hunter kill us, going for 22 and 17 respectively
Howard leads the Magic in boards with 11.


We outrebound the Magic and keep the turnovers down and the game is never in doubt, as the Bulls cruise to an easy 12 point win.


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Magic 99 Bulls 90. Crawford with 22 to lead the Bulls. Is Giricek back in their rotation? Guys like him seem to give us fits on the perimeter.


giricek's defense this season has been horrible this year JC is going to have some fun ...or the magic will play zone


----------



## AL9045

Bulls 98.
Magic 90.


----------



## Chicago N VA

*Bulls * 99
*Orlando* 91


----------



## Chicago_Cow

I hope that the Bulls will finish strong and win this game.

Bulls 91
Magic 81


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls 101 
Magic 94 

JC with 32 
T-Mac with 37


----------



## rynobot

when is tipoff?


----------



## Parabull

7:30 CST


----------



## Nater

Is it true DaBullz is back? Is he doing play-by-play?


----------



## VincentVega

If he isn't, Nater, uh, well, um, are you gonna help us poor non-Chicagoans out?


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> If he isn't, Nater, uh, well, um, are you gonna help us poor non-Chicagoans out?


He hasn't posted since his re-instatement, so I don't know if he'll be here.

In his absence, I'll try to do some play-by-play, as time allows. My speed is severely limited, since I'm on dialup. :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan

lineup:

Giricek 
Howard
Declerq
Williams
McGrady

Bulls

JYD
E-Rob
Davis
Hinrich
Crawford


----------



## VincentVega

muchas gracias

appreciated.

go broadband! it's cheap now.


----------



## Nater

It's not cheap enough, unfortunately. (I'm unemployed.)


----------



## Nater

Sidenote: Curry's wardrobe makes it appear that the professional dress code for injured Bulls players has been lifted.


----------



## Nater

Orlando wins the tip.

JYD knocks it away, and Crawford gets it.

Davis misses a 14-footer.

McGrady pulls up for a 3 - it's short.

Erob almost throws it away, but JYD recovers it. He then gets called for charging into DeClercq.


----------



## VincentVega

Let's hope Eddy doesn't bust out a bottle of Chrystal at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Nater

Shammond Williams hits a 3 from the top.

Crawford drives into the lane, hits a runner that bounces in.

Howard posts up and misses.

Hinrich drives and is fouled by DeClercq as he shoots.


----------



## Nater

Hinrich makes both FTs. 

4-3 Bulls

Magic get good ball movement, but Giricek misses a J.

Crawford airballs a 3, Davis saves, Hinrich makes the 3.

DeClercq gets an offensive rebound, and feeds McGrady inside for the dunk.

Davis drives baseline, and DeClercq gets called for his 2nd personal foul.


----------



## VincentVega

On a side note, I've seen Hinrich and Gooden play some absolutely wicked pickup games in Allen Fieldhouse against each other...............


----------



## VincentVega

Kirk back-to-back-to-back high scoring nights methinks.


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich hits a 3, bulls up 8 - 5


----------



## Nater

Davis makes 1 of 2 FTs.

SWilliams misses a 3. Erob boards.

Jamal with a nice feed to JYD, who fakes one too many times - traveling.

McGrady shoots a 20-footer while double teamed, misses. JYD rebounds.

Crawford misses a 3, TMac rebounds.

Howard gets a loose ball inside, makes the layup.

8-7 Bulls


----------



## jnrjr79

Howard gets junk O Rebound. 8 - 7 Bulls.

Hinrich drives baseline, passes to JYD< misses from 12.

Howard, nice back-pivot move. Hits from 7. 

Bulls down 9-7

Bulls timeout


----------



## Nater

JYD misses a short jumper. 

Howards gets another basket in the paint.

Timeout Bulls, trailing 9-8.


----------



## arenas809

hey Nater, I appreciate you doing this...keep up the good work!


----------



## Johnny Mac

I wouldnt be surprised if Tmac shot the Magic out of this game trying to make up for the Bulls shutting him down last time. 

I'm assuming Nater is DaBullz resurrected.


----------



## truebluefan

9-8 magic. Pretty even start so far by both teams.


----------



## shlomo

I second that...thanks so much for the play-by-play! I live in Seattle so this is the next best thing to being there...

Shlomo


----------



## VincentVega

Yeah, thanks a lot Nater, jnrjr, anyone else helping out. Big props.


----------



## Nater

hinrich's pass is almost stolen. Erob hits an 18-footer.

Howard gets called for an offensive foul away from teh ball.


----------



## Wynn

*Nater's!* a different guy, but a very ample sub. *DaBullz!* is still *DaBullz!*


----------



## VincentVega

Who is double-teaming T-Mac? And is it working?


----------



## Johnny Mac

Good looks Nater, play by play is appreciated like they said. I thought you were DaBullz because you do it so similiar to the way he did it. My mistake on the mix up.


----------



## jnrjr79

wow, erob hits two in a row. maybe skiles' comments had an effect. he looks generally to be hustling and playing hard, d-ing up as best he can on t-mac

hinric, sweet layup move in front of mcgrady

bulls up 14-9


----------



## VincentVega

DaBullz = Pierce
Nater = Carter


----------



## Nater

Crawford to Erob, who hits again (from 17 feet).

McGrady misses another J. He's 1-4.

Erob misses a long jumper.

Hinrich knocks it away from Williams. Erob grabs it, and hits a streaking Hinrich for the fast break layup.


----------



## shlomo

Glad that Hinrich is off to a good shooting night...


----------



## Maestro

beautiful lay up by Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan

Eddy has 4 pts in a row

5:09 14-9 Bulls. 

44%, Magic, 36. Hinrich has 7 pts.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> DaBullz = Pierce
> Nater = Carter


Haha! Thanks for the love, guys.


----------



## jnrjr79

Commercials:

Travel to Puerto Rico
Buy a Acura TL

back to game


----------



## VincentVega

Kirk's going to score 20+. Bank it.

Let's get Jamal some shots!


----------



## superdave

Kirk's help D on McGrady is awesome.

eRob looks half decent.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Eddy has 4 pts in a row
> 
> 5:09 14-9 Bulls.
> 
> 44%, Magic, 36. Hinrich has 7 pts.



Just to be clear: Eddie is playing and Eddy is not.


----------



## Nater

Hey *jnrjr79* - Let's maximize our efforts by trading off. How about I do Q1 and Q3, while you do Q2 and Q4? Whaddya think?


----------



## VincentVega

Yeah, Eddie is out busting his tail, and Eddy is set to break out the Chrystal here in a few minutes.


----------



## truebluefan

Robinson off to a strong start! 4 pts 2 boards and a steal.


----------



## superdave

AD looks a lot taller than 6'9"


----------



## Nater

After the timeout, the Magic miss.

JYD with a nice move around Gooden, makes the layup.

16-9 Bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79

Williams hustling well on both ends, not to be surprised, I guess.


Fizer in for JYD


----------



## Johnny Mac

Here we go, Fizer. 

Lets see how he plays tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79

Oh, senseless foul by Crawford sticking an arm in where it doesn't belong in transition. Oh well, not bonus yet.

Lob to McGrady, misses, but Gooden with wicked follow hammerdown.


----------



## truebluefan

Mcgrady 1-6


----------



## VincentVega

T-Mac now 1-6.


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich for Three!! has 10 pts.


----------



## Nater

Fizer is in the game.

McGrady, defended by ERob, misses the jumper. 

Hinrich crosses over Giricek, gets bumped as he shoots - no foul. He misses.

Crawford picks up a foul in the backcourt.

A missed shot by Orlando is dunked home by Gooden.

Hinrich makes a 3.

McGrady drives, makes it, and is fouled. FT is good.


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich hits another 3.

Eddie fouls TMAC, And 1.


----------



## Wynn

Zaza Puchala?!

The secret weapon?


----------



## jnrjr79

Orlando in a 2-3 zone now. Seems hypocritical with T-Mac's comments. Wonder when Bulls will go zone.

Hinrich misses a 3, but follows and gets it back, makes nice pass, kick to ERob for 5 footer. 21-14 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan

Robinsons jumper is on tonight, thank God. Eddie has 6.


----------



## shlomo

Bulls shooting 50% FG
Magic at 30%


----------



## VincentVega

All I gotta say is, Keep shooting KH and Erob.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Thats three rebounds for Hirich--maybe a triple double tonight???


----------



## Nater

Hinrich misses a 3, but gets the rebound, and feed Erob for the basket.

21-14 Bulls

Strickland misses, and Erob boards it.

Kirk gets it upcourt and falls down. TMac gets it.

Orlando misses another one.

JYD, back in for Davis, misses a jumper.

McGrady misses a 3, Hinrich rebounds.

Erob catches and shoots, no good.

Giricek drives, makes it, and is fouled. FT is good.

Instead of Crawford holding for the last shot, they pass it around, but miss at the buzzer.

End of Q1. Bulls lead 21-17.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Wow this magic team is playing some crappy ball. No roles--no D. Tmac just looks average.


----------



## jnrjr79

Well, ERob just clanked one badly off the front of the rim, or in Larrivee-ese "just short."

Still, shooting well overall. I hope Erob keeps it up. We need all we can get tonight. Plus, it's about time for him to play his way out of the doghouse.


----------



## VincentVega

Orlando fans on realgm scoffed yesterday when someone told them, "Don't let Hinrich beat you". They were like, yeah, whatever, we're gonna win and make the playoffs.

What's up with Jamal?


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Well, ERob just clanked one badly off the front of the rim, or in Larrivee-ese "just short."
> 
> Still, shooting well overall. I hope Erob keeps it up. We need all we can get tonight. Plus, it's about time for him to play his way out of the doghouse.


So, do you want to fly solo for the 2nd Quarter?


----------



## truebluefan

Fizer 0-2. Not a good sign!

21-17, Bulls. 42%, Orlando 29%. 

Hinrich 10, E-rob 6. McGrady, 5 (2-8)


----------



## jnrjr79

I know it's just Q1, but when you get a rebound with 44 seconds left, I think you should get down there and get 2 for 1, rather than taking up the clock and giving your opponent the chance for a nice comfortable hold for the last shot.


----------



## shlomo

I agree jnjr, I hope Erob plays his way onto the court as a starter perhaps....?

Skiles has shown a much better talent for managing the Bulls various idiosyncratic personalities (compared with BC) so I hope he can "solve" Erob.


----------



## unBULLievable

I hope Jamal shows up cause we'll need some scoring eventually..we cant win 45-38


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> So, do you want to fly solo for the 2nd Quarter?


No thanks man. You're good at this. Just adding a few remarks b/c you said you had connection speed.

Just trying to add some color to the play by play.


----------



## VincentVega

Seriously, what's up with Jamal? How does he look?


----------



## Nater

Crawford airballs a 3 BADLY. Fizer saves it from out of bounds, and his save is saved by Crawford, to JYD, who hits tp beat the 24-second buzzer.

Donnell Harvey makes, and is fouled by Marcus Fizer Sr.  He makes the FT.


----------



## unBULLievable

Damn..enough with these Basket&it counts dudes


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks man. You're good at this. Just adding a few remarks b/c you said you had connection speed.


OK, cool.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls giving up too many offensive rebounds! I think Orlando has scored on each offensive rebound. They have 4 in the game.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Seriously, what's up with Jamal? How does he look?


Shot isn't really falling so far. Really, I have barely even noticed him so far on the floor. Playing a quiet game.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Seriously, what's up with Jamal? How does he look?


His outside shot is off, that's all. If he doesn't find it, hopefully he'll do more penetrating and creating for others.


----------



## Machinehead

I've been saying for weeks that a big part of Eddie Robinson's success is Kirk Hinrich .. a push pass first point that finds the flyer in an uptemp run em down offense .. like Kidd and Martin/Jefferson

Not comparing the players literally .. just the style of ball that could bring out the best in ERob


----------



## Nater

Orlando is in a zone now. JYD misses a baseline jumper.

Gooden hits a fadeaway.

Skiles calls timeout, with the lead down to 1.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich is ready to check in


----------



## Da Grinch

maybe after the game JC will pull a t-mac will tell the press zones should be outlawed


----------



## jnrjr79

Ha. Red reads an email asking where Mario Austin is and can we get him to play him etc. Kerr says he is under contract to Russian team and had collapsed long, etc.


Linton Johnson in the game. First bad shot already.


----------



## Nater

Crawford's 3 rims out -- his closest attempt yet. Fizer dives after it, but can't save.

Harvey posts up against Linton Johnson and misses.

Bulls pass it around the perimiter, and Johnson takes a 3 from the corner. He misses, but rebounds it. Back around to Jamal, who misses another 3. But Gooden gets a loose-ball foul.


----------



## BG7

Johnson missed 3 saved passed to gill swung to crawford missed 3 and foul on gooden

Hinrich is back in


----------



## truebluefan

jamal 0-5 in threes, 1-6 in the game.


----------



## Wynn

Anybody know what has happened to *Kneepad!* I really miss his +/- after every game. I bet Hinrich has been a steady + most games....


----------



## jnrjr79

Ok, let's keep a tally.

Johnson horrible clanking bad outside shot count up to #2 now.


----------



## BG7

Foul on Gooden after Bulls get ball back


----------



## Nater

Johnson bricks another 3 from the corner. JYD rebounds, and Gooden fouls again.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich missed 3 

rebiound fizer

stolen by harver

erob steals

passes to hinrich

to fizer and Fizer dunks it


----------



## shlomo

Gooden now on bench with 2 PF


----------



## jnrjr79

For the record, it's:

Hinrich
Gill
ERob
JYD
Fizer

two great back to back fast breaks by Bulls. first was inititated by great ERob hustle steal.


----------



## unBULLievable

FINALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

Steal by Gill more fastbreak points


----------



## Nater

Erob in for Linton.

Hinrich's 3 from the top hits back of the rim. Bulls rebound. Harvey steals a pass, but Erob hustles and steals under the other basket. He saves it to Hinrich, who feeds a wide open JYD for the dunk.

Gill gets a steal, and goes all the way for the lay-in. Bulls are really hustling tonight.

Harvey gets it inside, misses a couple, but finally gets fouled.
He misses the first, makes the second.


----------



## BG7

Harvey misses first free throw

Makes 2nd


----------



## unBULLievable

Fizer with his second foul


----------



## BG7

McGrady nails shot


----------



## jnrjr79

Does anyone know where we put the Kendall Gill that could shoot and score 20 points? If any of you guys see him, let me know. We could use him back.


----------



## Wynn

Is it just the headshots, or does Zaza Pachulia really look like he could be Kirk's brother?


----------



## BG7

Ninrich to Etob Erob make shot

Pachulia scores


----------



## jnrjr79

ERob hits 2 in a row, then misses another J.


----------



## truebluefan

Robinson has 10!


----------



## Nater

Gill drives in and misses a fadeaway from the FT line.

McGrady hits a nice turnaround over ERob.

27-25 Bulls

Erob hits a long jumper over the zone.

Pitulia gets a dunk inside. (I have no idea what the guy's name is)

Hinrich feeds Erob, who hits yet again.

Hinrich breaks up a pass, and gets it ahead to Erob, who misses. JYD gets a loose ball foul.


----------



## BG7

erob makes shot

Hinrich gets block 

fastbreak

offensive foul on JYD


----------



## such sweet thunder

that 4 assists in for KH. I'm thinking triple double....


----------



## BG7

TMAC 3 pter

Gill misses shot

rebound giricek

offensive foul on howard


----------



## Nater

McGrady hits another tough shot.

Gill's baseline jumper misses.

Howard picks up a foul as he tries to go around the defender.

Timeout. Bulls lead 31-29.


----------



## truebluefan

5:48, 31-29 Bulls.


----------



## shlomo

Hey, is Brunson with the team yet? Can we play him?

Also...does anyone think that Jeffries will get some floor time since we're undermanned? That would be funny. That dude looks clueless out there....

Shlomo


----------



## truebluefan

Why is AD not in the flow of offense? Is it the Zone?


----------



## Chicago N VA

I am thinking too many jumpshots are being taken by the Bulls.. 

They have to start getting something going to the basket more consistently in this game.. or I don't see the Bulls coming out with a favorable outcome.


----------



## Wynn

Nice stat -- every Bull who's played has at least 2 boards. Something that rarely happens when Curry is playing!


----------



## VincentVega

Hot damn!!!!!! You guys are kicking total a$$ with play-by-play.

Keep it up!


----------



## BG7

triple double would be sweet but EROB 10 pts good game for him


----------



## Nater

They said Erob's 10 points is already a season high.


----------



## BG7

Gill miss shot

Giricek rebound

Hinrich fouls Mcgrady


----------



## jnrjr79

Yeah, he's available, but we've only played KH, JC, and Gill so far at the guard spots.

Check that. TMAC at the line. Brunson coming in. Here we go.




> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Hey, is Brunson with the team yet? Can we play him?
> 
> Also...does anyone think that Jeffries will get some floor time since we're undermanned? That would be funny. That dude looks clueless out there....
> 
> Shlomo


----------



## truebluefan

Here we go! Brunson in!


----------



## BG7

lol season high what an accomplishment

TMAC makes the 1st

Makes 2nd


----------



## unBULLievable

stop it kendall..please!!!!

you'll break the rim..


----------



## Nater

Gill misses badly. I hope he was _trying_ to use the glass. 

Hinrich fouls McGrady as he shoots.
TMac makes the first.
Brunson enters the game.
Tmac makes the second.


----------



## shlomo

****!!! a tie game at 31 each


----------



## Maestro

the Rick Brunson era begins again


----------



## truebluefan

ok! We need AD in the offense in order to break the zone! Nice two.


----------



## BG7

Brunson in the game

Antonio Davis make turnaround shot

33-31

HOward misses shot

Rebound Kirk

JYD Fouled

Misses 1st

Makes 2nd


----------



## Nater

Erob feeds Davis, who hits a short turnaround.

Bulls lead by 2 again.

Howard misses from 17.

Brunson feeds JYD from halfcourt. He's fouled under the basket.
JYD completely misses the first.
Hits the second.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Rick Brunson in the game.. 

With a nice pass to JYD..

JYD gets fouled..

airball??

Hits the 2nd


----------



## jnrjr79

Brunson rips down a nice board with authority. Makes a good pass to JYD, who is fouled and goes to the line.

JYD airballs first free throw. Crowd shocked and sort of buzzing.

Makes #2. Bulls up 3.


----------



## Wynn

The dawning of the second age of Brunson...... ominous, no?


----------



## Nater

Howard looks awkward as he brings it upcourt. Amost gets it stolen. Erob gets the rebound, but got knocked - no foul called. TMac gets it back and is fouled by Brunson.

Tmac makes them both.


----------



## BG7

Howard miss

EROB rebound

stolen by McGrady

Really foul on Deqlerq no call 

McGrady fouled

Makes 1st

Makes 2nd


----------



## VincentVega

Who's playing point, Brunson or Hinrich?


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> The dawning of the second age of Brunson...... ominous, no?


I'm scared. Hold me.


----------



## BG7

McGrady makes shot


----------



## VincentVega

nevermind, thought gill went out instead of hinrich.


----------



## unBULLievable

Damn...Fizer and Crawford are really off..they better bring their game in the second half


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Who's playing point, Brunson or Hinrich?


Brunson 1

JC 2



McGrady starting to really get it going.


----------



## Nater

Crawford sets up Robinson, who just misses a 20-footer. 

McGrady crosses over, and hits a 20-footer. 

Magic lead by 1 now.

JYD drives and has it knocked away. McGrady gets the easy dunk.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm scared. Hold me.


hehehe....


----------



## truebluefan

37-34, magic. McGrady has taken over.


----------



## shlomo

Jeffries is probably stewing on the bench, watching the hated Brunson in the game ahead of him. lol.


----------



## BG7

TMAC fastbreak dunk assistest by Shammond Williams

Jamal misses 3

JYD rebound

Brunson misses

steal

Brunson to Crawford DUNK


----------



## Nater

Brunson is hesitant to shoot. Crawford isn't, who misses another 3. JYD boards, and Brunson misses.

Crawford pokes it free from TMac, Davis gets it, and Crawford gets the breakaway dunk.

Magic lead 37-36. Timeout.


----------



## Chicago N VA

ERob - getting torched again



TOO MANY JUMPSHOTS BY THE BULLS!


Orlando up 37-36


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> TOO MANY JUMPSHOTS BY THE BULLS!


BINGO...

the zone is giving us problems


----------



## truebluefan

37-36, Magic. Bulls Defense keeping them close.


----------



## jnrjr79

JC always does that same floating two handed dunk, which he just did.


Anyone else wondering if the Bulls ate their Wheaties today, all the shots are coming up short.


Bulls trail "by the slimmest of margins" 37-36.

jnrjr79 comes one step closer to throwing a brick through the tv in hopes of hitting Wayne Larrivee.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Nice stat -- every Bull who's played has at least 2 boards. Something that rarely happens when Curry is playing!


Yeah, outrebounding the Magic yet they are pulling away with a one-man team. 

Outstanding!


----------



## unBULLievable

Unfortunaley the zone causes us problems...only Jamal and kirk can hit the 3 ball...when JC is 0-6 then we are in really big trouble


----------



## jnrjr79

Crawford isn't taking bad shots, they're just not falling AT ALL.

Bulls are settling for too many jumpshots generally. I agree that the zone probably has them flustered. I think we need KH back in to hit another 3 and stretch that zone out a bit.

Matadors do a routine. I swear to God, they will never go away, will they? If there is a hell, it will be me repeatedly having to watch every Matadors routine done in history.


----------



## 7thwatch

If JC or Fizer decides to wake up sometime we should win the game. If they don't Mcgrady will singlehandedly beat us.


----------



## Johnny Mac

We could really use Currys awesome rebounding ability and Chandler smooth offensive game.


----------



## shlomo

3 reasons why we are behind:

1. JC's shot is off
2. AD is not in the flow
3. Fizer, Sr. isn't posting up


----------



## Nater

DeClercq picks up the offensive foul, away from the ball, against JYD.

Good ball movement leads to a Crawford 3.


----------



## BG7

Offensive foul on Deqlerc

1--1 zone by orlando 

JYD assists craw for 3 good


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford for three!! Finally.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 37-36, Magic. Bulls Defense keeping them close.


Why are fans okay with "keeping it close?"

This is the worst team in the league and they are beating us with one man. This is absolutely sad... and we should be up by 10 points right now.

We could really use some post scoring tonight... HINT, HINT Fize... or AD, hell, or Crawford.


----------



## BG7

Orlando miss

Crawford miss

Hunter rebound

TMAC miss

jumpball

Orlando wins

foul on brunson


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> We could really use Currys awesome rebounding ability and Chandler smooth offensive game.


No, but we could use the exact opposite.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> We could really use Currys awesome rebounding ability and Chandler smooth offensive game.


You got it backwards, skippy.


----------



## Nater

Gooden misses a jumper.

So does Crawford.

Jump ball at Orlando's end. They control it. Giricek drives and is fouled by Brunson. In the bonus. Giricek hits both FTs.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> No, but we could use the exact opposite.


Yea, I was kidding friend.


----------



## VincentVega

Hopefull that gets JC rolling in a new direction.....break out of the mini-slump.....


----------



## BG7

Giricek at the line

Makes 1st

Makes 2nd

EROB misses from outside 

Hunter loose ball foul

Eddie Robinson is limping

Hinrich comes in the game for EROB

Hinrich to Brunson for 3 GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford for three!! Finally.


There's your "shooter's mentality" at work. I'm not knocking it, by the way, but all shooters believe their next shot is going to make it, no matter how many they miss.

A "passer" starts setting up other guys when his own shot is not falling.

I think the Hinrich/Crawdaddy combo is a good balance of the two.


----------



## Nater

Erob misses from the baseline, and falls down. A foul is called, but it's a loose-ball foul. Robinson leaves (in pain), and Hinrich is back in. Hinrich feeds...

BRUNSON FOR 3!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Brunson for three!! 

We playing three guards? Crawford, Hinrich and Brunson?


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, I was kidding friend.


I know. Or at least, I assumed.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyone else wondering if the Bulls ate their Wheaties today, all the shots are coming up short.


Maybe Lawrence Taylor sent some women to all the players room to tire them out???


----------



## Nater

ADavis picks up the foul. 

McGrady makes 1 of 2 FTs.

Crawford fakes a 3 from the corner, but passes to an unprepared Davis. He saves it to JYD, who gets stuffed.

Orlando calls a 20-second TO.


----------



## BG7

Antonio Davis fouls TMAC on baseline drive

clanks 1st

makes 2nd

JYD blocked

Shot clock violation on bulls

time out


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Brunson for 3???? sweet


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Lawrence Taylor sent some women to all the players room to tire them out???



Ok. That's really good. Ironically, didn't the Bulls just start offering this year to pay for players' hotel rooms downtown on game days so they could be close to the stadium and not have to fight traffic, etc. Perfect opportunity for some LT-style indiscretions.


----------



## Crawscrew

Whats the record fro three-pointers attempted in a game by one player...cause JC has 8 already. We really need to work on penetrating in the 2nd half


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Brunson for three!!
> 
> We playing three guards? Crawford, Hinrich and Brunson?


The way our players keep dropping, we may have to end the game with only two guys on the floor.

Jefferies and Brunson!

GULP!


----------



## BG7

Howard makes shot


----------



## Nater

McGrady drives, and passes back to Howard. His shot rolls in.

Crawford's heave from halfcourt is an.... airball.

Halftime. 42-42.


----------



## shlomo

Wow. Denver is killing NO 30 to 14 in the 1st period.


----------



## Johnny Mac

with one three pointer, Brunson is now only one point short of matching his total number of points on the season, 4.


----------



## truebluefan

42-42 tie. 
Halftime.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow, 18, 6, and 3 for T-Mac right now. Tied 42-42 at half. We're going to have to do a better job on him in the 2nd half. Why not more zone?


----------



## ballafromthenorth

heh.. jeffries and brunson.. that's quite the tandem


----------



## truebluefan

nice job of play by play guys!


----------



## BG7

HALFTIME is the time to do my Algebra how fun but I got the 2nd half of the Bulls game for when Im done


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> The way our players keep dropping, we may have to end the game with only two guys on the floor.
> 
> Jefferies and Brunson!
> 
> GULP!


What a combo... reminds me of Flight and Willie from White Men Can't Jump. We gonna win fo sho!


----------



## unBULLievable

IS ERob ok?someone mentioned that he was in pain after a fall??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BG7

Lets hope the Bulls can pull this one off


----------



## VincentVega

What happened to the effectiveness of the double-team on McGrady?

42-42 is just about the halftime score I envisioned.


----------



## shlomo

If Skiles can shake JC out of his slump during halftime...

If AD can come alive...

we can win this darn game!


----------



## jnrjr79

Users Browsing Forum: (johnston797, Chops, RetroDreams, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Nater, 7thwatch, Future, happygrinch, rynobot,airety, Sigifrith, shlomo, unBULLievable, numlock, BSchmaranz, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, ballafromthenorth, Dathomieyouhate,BabyBlueSlugga7, ArtestFan, bpm183, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Fangio, Parabull, elias03, girlygirl, jnrjr79


----------



## Chicago N VA

I think Brunson has logged in more minutes than his buddy Jeffries from Toronto.


Why did we take this guy in that trade?


----------



## BG7

IDK if Erobs ok but Kirk went in for him


----------



## Johnny Mac

OT: Dwyane Wade had 32 pts, 7 asts, 6 rebs tonight on 15-21 shooting in 28 minutes. Odom also continued his rebounding tear putting up 19 pts, 12 rebs, 5 asts. Heat win their 4th in a row. 

They may be pushing up and stealing the only playoff spot we still had a chance at.


----------



## Parabull

Considering how badly the Bulls are playing and how many injuries they have, tied at halftime is pretty good. The D hasn't looked too bad, other than some slow rotations.

I've disliked Marcus for a while, but for god's sake, get him the ball! He can break this zone down easily.

Alright, going to the other room to watch the game. Hopefully Jamal will hit a few shots.


----------



## Wynn

What are the chances someone on the coaching staff sees what's breaking up Crawdaddy's shot and they address it during half-time?

DeClerq, Gooden, Howard, and Zha-Zha shutting down The Fize and AD? Say it ain't so!!

ERob sits the second half with new injury officially described as "misguided intentions" and a bruised left ego.

Brunson heats up from outside in the second half and ends with a season high 7 points.

These prognostications brought to you by *Wynn!*, resident idiot. Take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## jnrjr79

Man, the WGN halftime content is really JV. FoxSportsNet definitely does a better job. I wonder how the new Comcast channel next year will be.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Looks like you were right rynobot, picking 105 points for the Magic tonight was way too high. I thought it would be a high scoring game because the Magic have some shooters like Giricek and TMac who play no D. I was wrong obviously. :no:

Oh well, even if the Magic win 43-42 I will still be in first place.:drool:


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> OT: Dwyane Wade had 32 pts, 7 asts, 6 rebs tonight on 15-21 shooting in 28 minutes. Odom also continued his rebounding tear putting up 19 pts, 12 rebs, 5 asts. Heat win their 4th in a row.
> 
> They may be pushing up and stealing the only playoff spot we still had a chance at.



Wow. All that production in 28 minutes. Nice.


----------



## jnrjr79

Oh Good Lord!!!

Interview with Brian urlacher in a Santa suit with kids today. He complains that the suit is hot. That is your halftime show. Wonderful.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (johnston797, Chops, RetroDreams, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Nater, 7thwatch, Future, happygrinch, rynobot,airety, Sigifrith, shlomo, unBULLievable, numlock, BSchmaranz, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, ballafromthenorth, Dathomieyouhate,BabyBlueSlugga7, ArtestFan, bpm183, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Fangio, Parabull, elias03, girlygirl, jnrjr79


& *Wynn!*


----------



## ChiBron

We looked pretty SORRY once they started playing zone D. 

Jamal needs to stop jacking up stupid 3s.

And we SHOULD double T-mac every time he touches the ball. He had 18 in the first half.....and it didn't even look like he was trying. Once he does....


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> & *Wynn!*


Who!?


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Wow. All that production in 28 minutes. Nice.


Yea Wade is a beast. I heard he has a 6'11 wingspan which is gorilla-like. I was furious when the Bulls couldnt pick him, but Hinrich has changed my mind quickly as of late and I am happy we got Kirk instead of Wade now. Kirk seems like the much smarter player, although not as athletic.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> OT: Dwyane Wade had 32 pts, 7 asts, 6 rebs tonight on 15-21 shooting in 28 minutes.


WOW. This kid is a lot better a lot faster than I figured he'd be. I actually thought he might end up a bust.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Who!?


Just some fool from the South-East Side.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Just some fool from the South-East Side.


Oh, him... why didn't you say so?


----------



## Johnny Mac

Let me correct myself. 

Wade ended up with 32 pts, 8 asts, 6 rebs in *38* minutes. Only 1 turnover also. 

The NBA.com boxscores are really slow with the minutes part, and I figured Wade was sitting at the end of the 4th since the Heat were up big. My mistake on that.


----------



## truebluefan

Magic had 11 second chance points. 7 in the second quarter. Bulls need to keep them off of the boards!


----------



## Wynn

Hehehe....

Since it's halftime and nothing else is happening, *Retro!*, I was wondering if you could start the "Our center just busted your Eddy Curry's knee" club. I believe AD would be the first member.


----------



## VincentVega

Wade is already a great player, but VanGundy is quickly learning he can't play point guard and basically has a future at one position. But he's a helluva player.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Let me correct myself.
> 
> Wade ended up with 32 pts, 8 asts, 6 rebs in *38* minutes. Only 1 turnover also.
> 
> The NBA.com boxscores are really slow with the minutes part, and I figured Wade was sitting at the end of the 4th since the Heat were up big. My mistake on that.


18, 28, 38... still very impressive.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Let me correct myself.
> 
> Wade ended up with 32 pts, 8 asts, 6 rebs in *38* minutes. Only 1 turnover also.
> 
> The NBA.com boxscores are really slow with the minutes part, and I figured Wade was sitting at the end of the 4th since the Heat were up big. My mistake on that.


That makes more sense. Still a monster performance.


----------



## BG7

Gill drives in offensive foul


----------



## unBULLievable

:clap: Gill :no:


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill starting in place of E-Rob, who Red says is hurt. They will try to get an update on his condition.


----------



## BG7

shammond williams misses ad rebound

ad miss

orlando rebound

kirk steal

stolen by williams

howard right hand dunk on fast break


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Hehehe....
> 
> Since it's halftime and nothing else is happening, *Retro!*, I was wondering if you could start the "Our center just busted your Eddy Curry's knee" club. I believe AD would be the first member.


I should... it sucks and I'm glad I haven't went to any games this year. I purchased some tickets for the March home game against the Hawks. 

I'm anticipating Curry and Chandler to be back by then and in full swing. I'm going to be very pissy if I go and see JYD and AD playing...


----------



## Nater

Back and forth to start the second half.

McGrady runs alongside Howard and feeds him for the dunk.

Magic get it back, and McGrady hits a 3. 

Timeout Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan

injuries really mounting up! 

McGrady for three.


----------



## BG7

Jamal misses

orlando rebound

mcgrady 3 Good

Skiles calls for a Timeout


----------



## L.O.B

This game is ugly! 

One thing about Skiles that I like, he seems to take good timeouts.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I should... it sucks and I'm glad I haven't went to any games this year. I purchased some tickets for the March home game against the Hawks.
> 
> I'm anticipating Curry and Chandler to be back by then and in full swing. I'm going to be very pissy if I go and see JYD and AD playing...



I just hope they have 5 healthy bodies and don't have to start any Luvabulls. Or have player/coach Scott Skiles.


----------



## Wynn

Crawdaddy 1-9 from 3? Is this right?

Pass the rock!


----------



## BG7

Gill 3 in


----------



## Johnny Mac

This is where we need JC and Fizer to step up offensively. When JC is hitting, it seems like the Kirk/JC combo really starts to click in all aspects of the game.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> I just hope they have 5 healthy bodies and don't have to start any Luvabulls. Or have player/coach Scott Skiles.


Rather they start the Luvabulls than those disgusting Matadors!

Ugh!


----------



## BG7

Crawford 3 miss

Fizer rebound miss

Howard rebound

Williams 3


----------



## jnrjr79

Crawford, another horrible 3 attempt. Wow, he's persistent.


----------



## VincentVega

This is also the point where JC should realize he needs to drive and dish and buckle down on defense.


----------



## Nater

Gill, playing SF, hits a long 2 (I thought it was a 3).

Gill rebounds an Orlando miss. He feeds Crawford, who misses a 3. Fizer rebounds, but can't get it to go in.

Shammond williams hits his 2nd 3 of the game.

Orlando by 6 after an 8-2 run.

Hinrich's 3 barely gets rim.

Williams misses a 3 at the other end. 

Davis hits a 17-footer.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich 3 miss

Deqleq rebound

williams miss

rebound

Davis makes shot


----------



## BG7

McGrady makes some fts

Gill 3 ring it up


----------



## Wynn

We always seem to play the other team extremely close except for one 5 or 6 minute stretch in each game. Is this the stretch that blows up this game for us?


----------



## jnrjr79

Well, Vega, at the very least you've got some nice "objective" evidence for any future debates with MichaelOfAZ


----------



## truebluefan

53-46 Magic. Before Gills three, we were shooting 35%. 

53-49


----------



## Nater

McGrady hits a tough shot, and is fouled by Gill.
Makes the FT.

Bulls pass around the perimiter again, and Gill hits a 3 from the corner. He seems to have founds his shot during halftime.

Howard misses a shot, but the ball gets tipped around, back to Orlando. Giricek misses, Davis rebounds, and is fouled.


----------



## BG7

Howard miss 

Orlando rebound

missed shot

Davis rebound

foul


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill drives. Foul called (in no charge zone)
Gill goes 1 - 2 from the line.

53-50 ORL


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounds to me like Kendall is trying to get this team going :grinning:


----------



## BG7

Gill driving 

blocking foul on Deqlerq

1st made

2nd miss

Gooden rebound

Williams misses 3

Fizer rebound


Gill drive good


----------



## Nater

Gill drives in, and a blocking foul is called on DeClercq (he was inside the circle). 
Gills makes 1 of 2 FTs.

Gooden rebounds. McGrady crosses over Gill, passes to Williams, who misses. Fizer rebounds.

Gill drives from the perimiter and makes the layup.

McGrady goes around Gill and hits the 8-foot shot.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Magic shooting 19/52
Bulls shooting 20/55

The difference is at the FT line. 

Magic are 12/14
Bulls are 5/7

Bulls need to get to the line and D up.


----------



## BG7

McGrady makes runner 26 pts for him

Fizer dunk


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill, slices down the lane for 2.

Bulls down one.

TMac, up and under, back up by 3.

KH to Gilol, down to AD, nice shovel to Fizer for the dunk. Bulls down 1.


----------



## truebluefan

Thank God Gill came out agressive this quarter! He is attacking the zone.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Well, Vega, at the very least you've got some nice "objective" evidence for any future debates with MichaelOfAZ


Albert Einstein could be telling him about the basic precepts of relativity, and he'd be covering his ears, shutting his eyes and screaming, "I DON'T HEAR YOU! La-da-da-da-da!"


----------



## BG7

Fizer miss

Mcgrady rebound

Hinrich gets rebound after Tma misses

Gill scores

Orlando timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kendall gives Bulls 1 pt lead


----------



## truebluefan

Gill, again!! 56-55 Bulls!!!!


----------



## Nater

Davis makes a very nice feed from the post to the cutting Fizer, who dunks it.

Giricek misses a 3, and Davis rebounds. 

Bulls pass it around, and it stops at fFizer, who misses in the lane. 

McGrady gets inside but can't make it. Hinrich muscles the rebound away.

Gill hits another jumper, and the Bulls take a 1 point lead. Timeout Orlando.


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich keeps scrpaping and pulls a rebound. Down the court, Gill hits 15-17 footer. Bulls up one.

timeout ORL


----------



## Chicago N VA

OMG!

We have found Kendal Gill, welcome back buddy!!!


----------



## Wynn

Bull regains lead, 56-55!

Every Bull has at least 3 points, 2 boards, and 1 assist.


----------



## jnrjr79

You can't not like Hinrich today. Good effort. There's no way he should have had that last board. That was just pure hustle.


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> OMG!
> 
> We have found Kendal Gill, welcome back buddy!!!


Shhhh.. Dont jinx Kendall!


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford is 3-13 and no fts! He needs to take the ball to the basket strong if he wants to score pts. Orlando will let him shoot all day from the 3 pts line. He is 1-9 tonight.


----------



## VincentVega

Wonder what our old buddy ShakeTiller is up to. He was convinced Hinrich was a career backup. Of course, he also insisted he wouldn't even get drafted two years ago.

Poor guy. Probably out duping little kids somewhere.


----------



## BG7

Gooden scores

Kendall Gill makes jumper

Mcgrady miss

Fizer rebound

Jamal drives foul and one


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill hits another 17 footer. Bulls up 2.

JC FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY penetrates and goes to the hoop strong. Bucket and one.


----------



## Nater

Gooden hits a hook shot over Fizer.

Hinrich feeds Gill, who hits another J. Hinich has 7 AST, I believe.

McGrady misses, Fizer rebounds.

Crawford drives into the lane, makes the floater, and is fouled by SWilliams. He can't guard Jamal.
Jamal makes the FT.


----------



## Future

That's what Jamal needs to do more of this game.

PENETRATE


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford heard me!! He took it down and scored and gets a ft!


----------



## BG7

Makes the free throw

Gooden makes jumper


----------



## Chicago N VA

Crawford shook shammond williams.. for the foul and One!

Nice take!


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> OMG!
> 
> We have found Kendal Gill, welcome back buddy!!!


Yeah, I forgot to mention I ran into him in the hallway. He was looking up car insurance quotes... but said he decided he could play now knowing GEICO saved him 25%.

Go figure.


----------



## BG7

Foul on shammond williams

gill makes a fade away


----------



## Nater

Gooden pulls up over Fizer and makes it.

Gill hits from 17 feet. He has 14 this quarter.


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill again! 

Larivee describes it as him putting on "a clinic"

Bulls up by 4


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls are now at 41% for the game. Playing a nice third quarter

Gill scores again!! Ride the hot hand!!


----------



## BG7

Gooden makes a right hand shot

Fizer shot goal tending on Gooden


----------



## Wynn

The Hinrich/Gill connection seems to be working tonight....


----------



## Nater

Gooden dribbles, dribbles, and hits over Fizer again. He's hot.

Fizer goes inside, puts up the hook, which is wiped by Gooden. Goaltending!

Gooden misses from teh baseline.

Gill to Hinrich for 3!


----------



## BG7

Hinrich makes 3 13 for the game


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich open 3. Bulls go up 7.


----------



## truebluefan

Gooden exploiting Marcus on defense.


----------



## VincentVega

One thing's for sure: third quarter production of late has been EXCELLENT.


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill, shakes two defenders, goes behind his back, jumps from 12 feet for a 360 tomahawk jam!!!!

No, but it almost seems like it.


----------



## BG7

offensive foul

Stolen by Gooden

Stolen by Crawford

Assist to Fizer

Monter Dunk

Timeout quickly taken by Orlando


----------



## Nater

Antonio Davis draws a NICE offensive foul from Gooden.

Hinrich fakes out Gooden, tries to pass it, but has it stolen.

Bulls steal it back. 2-on-1, Crawford sets up Fizer for the Jam!

Timeout Orlando.


----------



## truebluefan

Nice hot dog move by Jamal!! Bulls lead.


----------



## L.O.B

Great steal, great pass and a huge flush!


----------



## jnrjr79

JC with a steal, goes down the court, wraps it around his back, and then dish to Fizer for the dunk. Timeout ORL


----------



## Chicago N VA

Hinrich for 3....

Offensive foul by D. Gooden.

Turnover by Hinrich.

Magic Turnover

JC a slick pass to Fizer for the Dunk!!!!!

Timeout Orlando.


----------



## superdave

Crawford w/ an And1 pass to Fizer for dunk.

Sweet


----------



## Nater

How many people are doing playbyplay? Does someone else want to take over?


----------



## spongyfungy

that was a great move by Jamal, around the back pass to Fizer for the dunk. The crowd's getting into it


----------



## BG7

Hinrich scores on drive


----------



## jnrjr79

Beautiful drive by KH and hits the layup.
Bulls up 72 - 61


----------



## truebluefan

70-61 Bulls. I will probably jinx us but, we only have 9 t/o for the game! When we take care of the ball we give them less shooting opportunities.


----------



## VincentVega

Keep going for the jugular here in the third. Blow 'em out of the water and get a cushion.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> How many people are doing playbyplay? Does someone else want to take over?


no no! Yours is the best, right up there with Dabullz


----------



## BG7

Gooden scores

Fizer misses

rebound gooden

Strickland drives foul on Kirk


----------



## Maestro

Nice run by the Bulls, Gill is red hot


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich, great pass to Fizer under the bucket. Fizer blows the layup that any 12 year old woudl hit.


----------



## Nater

Crawford feeds Hinrich, who drives around defenders, puts up a JC-style floater, and in.

Gooden gets it inside and scores.

Hinrich makes a nice Feed inside to Fizer, who chokes on the layup.

Hinrich gets called for a blocking foul.


----------



## jnrjr79

Now Fizer with a charge. Orlando's MVP!


----------



## BG7

Strickland makes both free throws

offensive foul on fizer


----------



## Nater

Strickland makes both FTs.

Bulls lead by 7

Fizer gets called for a charge after Gooden pulls a "Divac."


----------



## Johnny Mac

Good work fellas, keep it coming. It seems like everyone is watching the game except for me :upset: 

Hinrich has 15 pts, 8 asts, 4 rebs

Despite playing bad, JC has 6 asts. 

14 asts through the 3rd is excellent assist production from your starting guard combo.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Hinrich, great pass to Fizer under the bucket. Fizer blows the layup that any 12 year old woudl hit.


point blank lay up. He needs to make them. 

Now he gets an offensive foul. He is playing 1-1 against Gooden.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Strickland makes both FTs.
> 
> Bulls lead by 7
> 
> Fizer gets called for a charge after Gooden pulls a "Divac."


Divac, huh, I could see that. I always thought Rodman was the best flopper I've ever seen.



Gill with 17 in Q3. Insane!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Gill knocks down a threeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BG7

3 second violation Bulls ball now

Gill makes another 3 

17 in the quarter for him

Strickland misses


----------



## Nater

Swarming defense by the Bulls leads to a 3-second call on Orlando.

Bulls running out the clock, and Gill hits a 3 with 9 seconds lft. 

Strickland's shot at the buzzer misses.

Bulls by 10 after Q3! 75-65.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Kendall Freakin Gill for the 3 pointer!

75-65 Bulls, finished with a 20-12 run to finish the period.


----------



## BG7

End of 3rd

75-65 Bulls lead

I think we will win this game. This makes it every game since Scott Skiles has taken over that we have had a lead in the 4th quarter of play


----------



## superdave

eRob and Gill have been surprisingly effective. 

Who knew!!


----------



## 7thwatch

Now Crawford needs no wake up and score 20+ in the fourth again to put them away :gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Keep quite guys.. We dont need Kendall to cool off :laugh:


----------



## Wynn

Hinrich two dimes short of a DUBBA-DUBBA!

DOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega

MVP: Gill


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> Divac, huh, I could see that. I always thought Rodman was the best flopper I've ever seen.


I suppose. I never bothered to objectively evaluate the Bulls when I was young.


----------



## unBULLievable

any news on ERob????


----------



## BG7

Not to mention that we are doing so good without Curry, Chandler, Pippen, and now E-Rob


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> Divac, huh, I could see that. I always thought Rodman was the best flopper I've ever seen.
> 
> Gill with 17 in Q3. Insane!


Rodman learned from Lambier, the best flopper there ever was.....


----------



## truebluefan

75-65 Bulls after three!! Bulls scored 33 that quarter. Bulls were 14-22!! Gill, was 7-7!! 17 pts!!! Magic was 9-25.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Hinrich two dimes short of a DUBBA-DUBBA!
> 
> DOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gametracker says he's got 9 dimes to go along with 15 points, 4 rebounds, 2 steals and 1 block.


----------



## BG7

Kendall was 7-7 last quarter

Giricek misses 

jumpball


----------



## 7thwatch

There can't be to many rooks playing better than Kirk is right now. After 3 quarters he has 15, 9, and 4, to go along with his great defense.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> any news on ERob????



Yes, he continues to be made of glass.

Ok, no, no real sideline reports or updates and he hasn't played.


----------



## BG7

Magic win

Gill steals

to Crawfird 

good


----------



## Nater

Start of Q4...

Pachulia misses, JYD grabs it, but falls out of bounds. Giricek misses yet again. Loose ball gets tied up -- Jump ball between Hinrich and Pachulia.

Orlando gets it, but Gill steals it. Pass to Crawford on the break, who hits a 12-footer.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls have 31 FGs, and *27 assists!*


----------



## BG7

Gooden scores

Gill makes another 3


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> eRob and Gill have been surprisingly effective.
> 
> Who knew!!


Okay, sing it with me now......

"I'll have........ a Hinrich-en"


----------



## truebluefan

Gill is still hot!!


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> MVP: Gill


I am not watching the game, but based on what I am reading, it sounds like Kirk to me. Gill had a big quarter, but Kirks box score is looking Kidd like


----------



## Brian34Cook

Gill another shot


----------



## VincentVega

Somebody needs to buy Kendall Gill a steak dinner after the game. WOW.


----------



## BG7

Pachulia scores

Crawford misses

rebound gill

Crawford misses

JYD rebound 

Hinrich makes a 3


----------



## 7thwatch

Good Lord. Kendall Gill having the game of his life.


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill hits another 3!. 
Orlando comes right back and scores.

Crawford misses a 3 long. Gill rebound and resets.

Pass to Kirk
Penetrates, kicks to Fizer, misses

JYD fights hard and gets good rebound resets.

Kick to Hinrich, hits the 3. Bulls up 13.


----------



## Nater

Gooden gets another basket.

Crawford to Gill, for 3! Wow.

Hinrich pookes it away, but Orlando gets it back. Pachulia gets the easy basket inside.

Crawford's 3 hits back of the rim. Rebound out to Gill on the Perimeter. Fizer misses a baseline jumper. Rebound by "Jamal Williams." Hinrich for 3!


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> There can't be to many rooks playing better than Kirk is right now. After 3 quarters he has 15, 9, and 4, to go along with his great defense.


Thats excellent rookie production indeed. There is a lot of great rookies this year though, and Hinrich is probably the 4th or 5th best rookie at this point.


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich for Three!! Alright!!!!


----------



## Chicago N VA

Kendall Gill is reminding back of the days of the Flying Illini of 89'


----------



## VincentVega

Okay, rlucas, you got me.

Co-MVP: Gill
Co-MVP: Hinrich

I thought you were going to the GS game?


----------



## Nater

Gooden drains a jumper.

Bulls by 11

(hold on - I got a phone call)


----------



## BG7

Gooden makes a jumper 16 for him

Gill misses a 3

Gooden rebounf

Giricek miss

Rebound gill

Crawford misses 3

Gooden rebound

Giricek miss

strickland rebound

gooden dunk fouled


----------



## jnrjr79

Gooden goes up for a dunk. Hinrich goes for block. Good effort, but foul. Knocks Gooden on his butt, then helps him up. They laugh about it.


KH looks like he is having fun out there.


----------



## 7thwatch

We got ahead on 3 pointers and jumpers. I think we'll start missing them and the Magic will make a game of it here.


----------



## VincentVega

Hinrich ties career high w/ 18 points.

Can it be back-to-back-to-back career scoring games?


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich ties career high w/ 18 points.
> 
> Can it be back-to-back-to-back career scoring games?


looks like it will be.... 8 min left in 4th


----------



## truebluefan

8:26, 82-71 Bulls, Mcgrady resting. 

Both teams 3-7 this quarter.


----------



## 7thwatch

Crawford 1-12 on three pointers.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Okay, rlucas, you got me.
> 
> Co-MVP: Gill
> Co-MVP: Hinrich
> 
> I thought you were going to the GS game?


Sitting at the GS game pounding away on his laptop following the Bull through *Nater's!* play-by-play. A classic picture, no?


----------



## unBULLievable

Crawford needs to drive inside thepaint more..it's time to draw some fouls now:yes:


----------



## jnrjr79

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, rlucas4257, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Nater, TwinkieTowers, superdave, 7thwatch, Future,happygrinch, unBULLievable, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, ballafromthenorth, Dathomieyouhate,BabyBlueSlugga7, WestHighHawk, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, spongyfungy, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Bolts, elias03, girlygirl, jnrjr79)


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Crawford 1-12 on three pointers.


Ouch.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, C.C.C.P*, rlucas4257, Wynn*, hoops*, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, HAWK23*, Nater, TwinkieTowers, superdave, 7thwatch, Future, happygrinch, kcchiefs-fan*, shlomo, unBULLievable, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, John The Cool Kid, ballafromthenorth, Dathomieyouhate, BabyBlueSlugga7, WestHighHawk, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, spongyfungy, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, girlygirl, TomBoerwinkle#1)


----------



## BG7

Makes good on his 1st

Makes her 2nd


----------



## Nater

Gooden makes the first FT. And the second. He has 18 points.

Bulls by 9

Gill drives from the perimeter and makes the layup.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Crawford needs to drive inside thepaint more..it's time to draw some fouls now:yes:


According to MichaelOFAZ, he does this with regularity. 

No, really, I agree. I think he'll learn to do this in time.


----------



## BG7

Gill penetrates and scores

technical foul on bulls lane violation 

freethrow made by williams


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> (hold on - I got a phone call)


Who was it?


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, rlucas4257, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Nater, TwinkieTowers, superdave, 7thwatch, Future,happygrinch, unBULLievable, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, ballafromthenorth, Dathomieyouhate,BabyBlueSlugga7, WestHighHawk, bpm183, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, spongyfungy, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Bolts, elias03, girlygirl, jnrjr79)


& *Wynn!*


----------



## Johnny Mac

1-12 3pt?? Thats insane. TWELVE!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Makes good on his 1st
> 
> Makes *her* 2nd


lol


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill slices through the lane and hits a pretty one handed scoop. He has 23.

Some sort of T on the Bulls on the defensive end. I don't know if it was defensive 3 seconds or what. Not an individual infraction.

Giricek hits a deuce. Bulls up 8 with 7:30 left.


----------



## Nater

Defensive 3 seconds called on the Bulls, apparently.

Hoards passes to Giricek, who hits a medium-range jumper.

Crawford to Gill to Fizer, who misses another close shot.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch.


Yep, its bad.

Our top two scoring options with our current lineup (Craw, Fizer) are shooting just over 30% from the field combined.


----------



## BG7

Giricek hits jumper

Fizer miss

Giricek rebound

howard shoots offensive foul


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill, sweet pass to Fizer. Misses the layup.

Screen and roll Howard hits and 1.  Ha, no!!!! Offensive foul on Howard. Fizer draws it. Bulls ball. No bucket.


----------



## Nater

Fizer does a nice job of drawing a foul on Howard. He was close to the circle, but not in it.

Hinrich hits another 3!


----------



## BG7

Hinrich makes a 3 career high 21


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich scores again. We are still up by 11. Well that was before fizer was blocked! 

87-78, 5:58.


----------



## jnrjr79

KH rings up another 3!!!!!!!! 21 points, 5 3's.


----------



## BG7

shammond williams miss

jyd rebound

fizer denied by gooden

howard scores


----------



## Future

Fizer had crawford wide open on the baseline... selfish play by Fize.


----------



## BG7

Chicago calls a timeout


----------



## VincentVega

'atta boy Kirk.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, its bad.
> 
> Our top two scoring options with our current lineup (Craw, Fizer) are shooting just over 30% from the field combined.


See! Who needs Rose when you've got other guys capable of stepping in and picking up the ineffeciency slack?


----------



## Nater

Fizer and JYD fight over a rebound off an Orlando miss. 

On the other end, Fizer gets blocked inside.

Orlando misses, Bulls get it and call TO.

Bulls lead 87-78.


----------



## 7thwatch

I hope Hiney gets another assist for the double double.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Wow, Fizer getting abused out there tonight!

He has missed 3 shots so ez my baby sister could make them..


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> See! Who needs Rose when you've got other guys capable of stepping in and picking up the ineffeciency slack?


:laugh: :laugh: 

So true. 

On the plus side Jamal does have 8 dimes, and Fizer has 8 boards.


----------



## Kobe4King

Has Jamal Taken enoguh threes? 1/12? if he was making them sure but..........


----------



## truebluefan

No doubt about it, our guards carried us tonight. Gill and Hinrich. Crawford has 12.


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Wow, Fizer getting abused out there tonight!
> 
> He has missed 3 shots so ez my baby sister could make them..


Yup Gooden is giving Fizer problems on 3 gimmes. Sheesh.


----------



## unBULLievable

fizer having another ugly shooting night

vs. Indiana 5-17 FG
tonight 4-13(so far)


----------



## Nater

Bulls have 11 turnovers in the game -- none in Q4.

Hinrich to Fizer, who makes a sweet pass to JYD for the easy basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Could someone bash Gill.. I wanna see.. Kendall (Along with Kirk) has saved our booty's tonight :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega

Besides Jamal's shooting, our guards have been absolute DYNAMITE.


----------



## BG7

JYD makes shot

Howard misses

Hinrich rebound

Hinrich pentrates offensive foul 

davis in for Hinrich


----------



## 7thwatch

Thats 5 on Hiney.


----------



## Nater

Howard misses the layup, and Hinrich rebounds.

Bulls are running down the clock. As Hinrich is driving in, he picks up his 5th foul.

A substitution, but not the obvious. Davis for JYD. 

Orlando misses.

Gill hits another long jumper.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich remains in game my bad

AD for JYD

Gill makes jumper 

foul called on kirk hinrich

he is fouled out of the game

he gets a standing ovation from the crowd


----------



## Brian34Cook

89' Flying Kendall Gill has arrived *tonight*...

Nice game Kirk!


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> fizer having another ugly shooting night
> 
> vs. Indiana 5-17 FG
> tonight 4-13(so far)


True but he has 8 rebounds 2 assists and a blk!


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Besides Jamal's shooting, our guards have been absolute DYNAMITE.


Yea, and Jamal has 8 assists and ZERO turnovers. 

His shooting has been awful, but hes still passing well according to the stats.


----------



## BG7

Grady misses 3

Fizer rebound

Fizer way off

Rebound

gooden misses and makes put in


----------



## jnrjr79

Hinrich fouls out with 21 and 10. Standing O.


----------



## Nater

McGrady misses a 3.

Brunson feed Fizer, who airballs.

At the other end, Gooden misses in close, gets it back, and scores.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Flying Illini' Kendall hit's another shot!

Kendall got the Bulls going in the 3rd quarter.. everyone else followed... his lead


Fizer shoots an airball..wow...lol:laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable

Kirk Hinrich :clap: 20000 times!!!!


----------



## VincentVega

Well, Kirk got his double-double. Congrats, kid. You earned it.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Bulls have 11 turnovers in the game -- none in Q4.
> 
> Hinrich to Fizer, who makes a sweet pass to JYD for the easy basket.


On a nicer note, I'm willing to cut Fizer some slack...... he's coming back into game action still quite a bit rusty and off a major injury. Guy has 8 points, 7 boards, 2 assists. Just wish he was making a better defensive show of it.

Crawdaddy is disappointing tonight, but at least he's started looking for the other guys now.


----------



## BG7

Fizer makes right hander


----------



## 7thwatch

By bye Kirk. What a game from him. He's been on a tear lately.


----------



## Johnny Mac

21, 10 and 6 for Kirk. 5/8 on 3pters, 7/11 overall 

very efficient night for Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan

big basket by Fizer. With Hinrich fouled out we needed for Marcus to score a little.


----------



## Nater

Fizer makes the baby hook.

Giricek misses, Brunson rebounds. He passes ahead, toward Fizer, but out of bounds. It went of a Magic player, though.

Brunson is wide oen, but misses the 19-footer.


----------



## BG7

Giricek misses

long rebound to brunson

Brunson misses jumper

Gooden rebound

commercial break 

:upset:


----------



## truebluefan

93-80. 2:49.


----------



## Nater

A timeout at the other end.

Bulls 93, Orlando 80.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kendall with 25 pts (19 in 3rd, 4 in 4th) on 11-15 shooting, 6 boards, 4 dimes .. I'm loving it

Anyone wanna join my Club? Pm me :grinning:


----------



## 7thwatch

I hope we don't lose intensity with this lead and let them back in the game.


----------



## Nater

Luvabulls looking sexy in black pleather.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Everyone has a bad night, 2nite is JC turn I guess..

But majority of 3's were swing passes from around the perimeter.. they were good shot, he just missed them.

I think he took maybe 3 bad "3point-shots"

Hinrich had a Great game starting to look like we didn't waste our seventh pick.


----------



## BG7

Giricek driving shoots it 

Good

Foul on Crawford

makes freethrow 3 pt play


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Luvabulls looking sexy in black pleather.


Better than the matadors, thats for sure.


----------



## Nater

2:45 left

Giricek hits a short jumper, and is fouled by Crawford.
He makes the FT.

Bulls lead by 10.


----------



## BG7

Gill makes shot 25 pts total

Giricek miss

Fizer rebound


----------



## Nater

Gill can't shake Giricek, but shoots it anyway. Swish.

Fizer skies for the rebound at the other end.

Two minutes left.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wooooooooooooo Kendall again!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Gill for two again! He has 27.


----------



## BG7

Brunson miss

Giriecek rebound

mcgrady miss

Bulls ball


----------



## VincentVega

Gooden with 20/10, double-doubles for the Jayhawks. 

Hold 'em tight here and finish 'em off.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Okay, rlucas, you got me.
> 
> Co-MVP: Gill
> Co-MVP: Hinrich
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to the GS game?


I just got back. My place in NYC is 10 min away from the garden. Pietrus had a nice game for GS. But Kirk is at worst the 4th best rookie in the NBA right now. At worst.


----------



## truebluefan

Mcgrady had 8 pts in the second half.


----------



## Nater

Brunson misses.

McGrady's 3 bounces over the backboard.

Linton is in for Davis.

Gill is dominating. He dribbles around, and decides to drain a 20-footer.


----------



## jnrjr79

Gill hits again!! 13-17 from the field tonight. God bless you Kendall Gill.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Kendall Gill is on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

Linton Johnson in for AD to avoid injury to AD

Red Kerr just called EROB Eddie Johnson lol


Gill stabs the magic dagger in the heart

brunson foul


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kendall again.. 29..  (Oops, I dropped him on my fantasy team for Ford today.. Damn damn damn)


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I just got back. My place in NYC is 10 min away from the garden. Pietrus had a nice game for GS. But Kirk is at worst the 4th best rookie in the NBA right now. At worst.


Behind James, Melo, and Wade I assume?


----------



## jnrjr79

Uh oh. Jeffries checks in. Orlando may yet still have a chance.


----------



## BG7

Gill out for Jefferis

Williams makes 2 free throws

within a minute left


----------



## Chicago N VA

Wow...........


Bulls finally get a chance to empty there bench for the first time this season.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Behind James, Melo, and Wade I assume?


Bosh?


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Uh oh. Jeffries checks in. Orlando may yet still have a chance.


:laugh: lmao :laugh:


----------



## BG7

jefferies misses 3

tapped out to Brunson

shot 

good


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Kendall again.. 29..  (Oops, I dropped him on my fantasy team for Ford today.. Damn damn damn)


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That really sucks dude.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Behind James, Melo, and Wade I assume?


Exactly. Maybe Bosh. But i would take what Kirk has done over what Bosh has done personally.


----------



## jnrjr79

Crowd going nuts for 100 b/c they want free food. Jeffries hits a three! Brings down the house! pandemonium.


----------



## VincentVega

Gill = molten lava enfuego fire hot whiz bang superhot burning hot


----------



## BG7

Shammond Williams make 3 

Jefferies makes a 3 right back


----------



## truebluefan

Jeffries for three!!


----------



## spongyfungy

Jefferies throws the ball and hits Brunson on the back. 

j/k


----------



## Brian34Cook

Aww how nice of Jeffries :laugh:


----------



## BG7

102-88 Final Bulls get their 2nd straight win.


----------



## Nater

Gill sits down with 29 points.

SWilliams gets fouled and hits at the FT line.

Jeffries and Brunson in together. Jeffries misses a 3, Brunson rebounds and scores.

SWilliams hits a 3.

Jeffies hits a 3 from the corner, and the crowd goes wild (they get Big Mac's!).

Game over! 102-88.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Maybe Bosh. But i would take what Kirk has done over what Bosh has done personally.


ya ok.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Uh oh. Jeffries checks in. Orlando may yet still have a chance.


Our first chance all year to empty the bench and all we have is Jefferies!?!? How pathetic are we? Where's Bagaric, or Jack Haley, or any of the other schlubs we've had throughout the years?

Chris frickin' Jefferies. Geez. I'm ashamed of us!


----------



## Future

Kendall Gill did his best Jordan impression... took over the game... him and Hinrich. 



  

I wish they hit 100 when I went to the game.. I want the free Big Mac.


----------



## VincentVega

HELLUVA GAME.

Great win!


----------



## spongyfungy

Do they get free tacos for going over 100?

Free tacos on Ashland AVe!!!

Is it free Big Macs?


----------



## Maestro

good game nice win


----------



## VincentVega

I am laughing to myself envisioning all the Orlando fans who guranteed a win over on realgm.


----------



## BG7

Magic 

Tracy McGrady 26 Pts 8 RBD 4 AST
Drew Gooden 20 Pts 10 RBD 


Bulls 

Kendall Gill 29 Pts 6 RBD 4 AST
Kirk Hinrich 21 Pts 6 RBD 10 AST


----------



## jnrjr79

So, Bulls end up shooting 47% Not too shabby considering JC's performance. And Fizer for that matter.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Kendall Gill did his best Jordan impression... took over the game... him and Hinrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they hit 100 when I went to the game.. I want the free Big Mac.


Don't look now, but Gill out-MACed the MACdaddy himself.

KG -- 29
TMac -- 26

D'oh!


----------



## BG7

I cant wait to read tommorow the article about saying that the zone D is ruining the NBA and that he might retire. :laugh:


----------



## BG7

I like Gill off the bench especially like this


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I cant wait to read tommorow the article about saying that the zone D is ruining the NBA and that he might retire. :laugh:


"That frickin' Harry Potter cast a spell on me."


----------



## 7thwatch

Hey, why is Jefferies not starting? 

According to this game, per 48 minutes he would average 144 ppg.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> "That frickin' Harry Potter cast a spell on me."


lmao


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Hey, why is Jefferies not starting?
> 
> According to this game, per 48 minutes he would average 144 ppg.


because that might upset rick brunson....


----------



## BG7

Well what 16 more losses after this now right?


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Hey, why is Jefferies not starting?
> 
> According to this game, per 48 minutes he would average 144 ppg.


I always knew that Chris Jeffries was underrated...


----------



## Future

Only 10 TO this game....

Hoo Ah... thats nice


----------



## lou4gehrig

We are gonna have 9 players (only 6 really) versus Detroit tomorrow?

Playas:
Hinrich
Crawford
JYD
AD
Gill
Fizer

Scrubs:
Linton
Jeffries
Brunson


----------



## HAWK23

plus possibly Blount


----------



## BG7

I wasnt talking about the Bulls either ^^ I was talking about the Magic.


----------



## jnrjr79

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, Maestro, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, krob, ScottVdub, Nater, superdave, 7thwatch, davidR,Future, TripleDouble, Jim Ian, LIBlue, Spyfy, Sigifrith, unBULLievable, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, ballafromthenorth, agoo101284, Dathomieyouhate, BabyBlueSlugga7, Kobe4King, WestHighHawk, sp00k, bpm183, lou4gehrig,JPBulls, spongyfungy, Sith, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, Lurch, Parabull, Bolts, CiMa, elias03, girlygirl, infamous,jnrjr79)


----------



## BG7

T-Mac is worried about these kids coming into the league young. Well Kirk was a scholar and he took T-Mac to school.


----------



## lou4gehrig

ESPN says Blount out until Saturday.


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Hey, why is Jefferies not starting?
> 
> According to this game, per 48 minutes he would average 144 ppg.


:rotf:


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> We are gonna have 9 players (only 6 really) versus Detroit tomorrow?
> 
> Playas:
> Hinrich
> Crawford
> JYD
> AD
> Gill
> Fizer
> 
> Scrubs:
> Linton
> Jeffries
> Brunson


I know. I was thinking about that. Johnson will have to play more.


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, Maestro, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, krob, ScottVdub, Nater, superdave, 7thwatch, davidR,Future, TripleDouble, Jim Ian, LIBlue, Spyfy, Sigifrith, unBULLievable, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, ballafromthenorth, agoo101284, Dathomieyouhate, BabyBlueSlugga7, Kobe4King, WestHighHawk, sp00k, bpm183, lou4gehrig,JPBulls, spongyfungy, Sith, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, Lurch, Parabull, Bolts, CiMa, elias03, girlygirl, infamous,jnrjr79)


there's a lot more people browsing in invisible mode.... dabullz used to be able to show who else was on...


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> We are gonna have 9 players (only 6 really) versus Detroit tomorrow?
> 
> Playas:
> Hinrich
> Crawford
> JYD
> AD
> Gill
> Fizer
> 
> Scrubs:
> Linton
> Jeffries
> Brunson



Well, Red Kerr said they were hoping Blount would be back for tomorrow. I don't know which pile you want to put him in, though. We could use the big body.


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> ESPN says Blount out until Saturday.


red kerr just said a few min ago the bulls hope to have him back possibly for tommorow night's game...


----------



## BG7

whoa they should do mvp stats per 48 minutes

Chris Jefferies MVP


----------



## superdave

Random thoughts: 
Props to Skiles. I believe this is the third straight game we've had 30 pts in the 3rd Q. Talk about having a coach that makes adjustments at half 

Kirk continues to impress.

Jamal played well, just didn't hit open shots.

I think eRob starting and having a couple first half pushed Gill to have his best game of the season.

Bulls played a perimeter game (and a very very interesting one at that)

AD looked about 70% the 2nd half. There was a play in the 1st where he came up a little limp after a foul, and I think it affected him. I sure hope he's okay.

eRob played well on TMac.

Did Gill miss any shots in the 2nd half? Sheesh!!

Chris Jeffries actually hit a trey to get everyone Big Macs. Whoa.

I dunno about you, but i'd rather have Brunson getting minutes than Mason jr.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, Maestro, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, krob, ScottVdub, Nater, superdave, 7thwatch, davidR,Future, TripleDouble, Jim Ian, LIBlue, Spyfy, Sigifrith, unBULLievable, numlock, chibullsfan4life, Brian34Cook, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, ballafromthenorth, agoo101284, Dathomieyouhate, BabyBlueSlugga7, Kobe4King, WestHighHawk, sp00k, bpm183, lou4gehrig,JPBulls, spongyfungy, Sith, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, Lurch, Parabull, Bolts, CiMa, elias03, girlygirl, infamous,jnrjr79)


& *Wynn!*


----------



## BG7

525+ posts in here and counting


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> & *Wynn!*



LOL, I know. I don't know whether you prefer invisible mode or if you didn't show up. I know sometimes I am not there when people post like that even though I always browse the same way.


----------



## chifaninca

I just finished watching the great team effort tonite.

Gill and Hinrich lit it up and lead the team, but overall the team played hard.

What I really liked where all the assists - 36 overall (Crawford - 10, Hinrich - 8, Fizer "the Black Hole" - 4!)....They were finding the open and hot man tonite. 36 - 20 on assists.

We rebounded well also (Fizer - 11, Davis and JYD 7 each, Hinrich - 6!) It just seemed that we were hustling and getting into position tonite. I hope Eddy Curry is watching how guys are positioning themselves. There is hope for Eddy. Marcus looks much improved in his rebounding and who'd have thought he would rebound that well.

Hinrich is looking really good right now. We have our back court tandem for the next decade! When one guy is off or being stopped the other can step it up in every area. Very nice.

We did clear our bench with Brunson, Jeffries and Johnson on the floor. 2 of those 3 will not see much floor time for most teams. If we didn't have three of our main players legitimately injured, they would be on IR.

Good team victory with some great individual standouts.


----------



## BG7

who all predicted the bulls to win here for the RIBS I know i got a win in the contest 1-0 or maybe 1-1 or 2-0 im not sure if this was my first guess or not but Im gonna make a late attack and get those ribs


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wait.. Didnt Kendall hold T-Mac down the 2nd half during his "hot streak"? You betcha


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I just finished watching the great team effort tonite.
> 
> Gill and Hinrich lit it up and lead the team, but overall the team played hard.
> 
> What I really liked where all the assists - 36 overall (Crawford - 10, Hinrich - 8,  Fizer "the Black Hole" - 4!)....They were finding the open and hot man tonite. 36 - 20 on assists.
> 
> We rebounded well also (Fizer - 11, Davis and JYD 7 each, Hinrich - 6!) It just seemed that we were hustling and getting into position tonite. I hope Eddy Curry is watching how guys are positioning themselves. There is hope for Eddy. Marcus looks much improved in his rebounding and who'd have thought he would rebound that well.
> 
> Hinrich is looking really good right now. We have our back court tandem for the next decade! When one guy is off or being stopped the other can step it up in every area. Very nice.
> 
> We did clear our bench with Brunson, Jeffries and Johnson on the floor. 2 of those 3 will not see much floor time for most teams. If we didn't have three of our main players legitimately injured, they would be on IR.
> 
> Good team victory with some great individual standouts.



Just a quick correction: Jamal had 8 assists and KH had 10.


----------



## BG7

I have a question for everyone...who would you rather have Kirk Hinrich or Tracy McGrady as of late I'd rather have Kirk on my team over Tracy Mcgrady


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Did Gill miss any shots in the 2nd half? Sheesh!!


Yes he only shot 12-13.. Gosh Kendall, get it together!

:laugh:


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I have a question for everyone...who would you rather have Kirk Hinrich or Tracy McGrady as of late I'd rather have Kirk on my team over Tracy Mcgrady


Put down that drink baby, its just one game.

Still, one of the best guard games from a Bull I've seen in 5 years.


----------



## BG7

SuperDave it hasnt just been 1 game Kirk Hinrich has put up a string of good games


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> SuperDave it hasnt just been 1 game Kirk Hinrich has put up a string of good games


Ok, Kirk looks nice and all, but you're talking about T-Mac, dude. Anybody that wouldn't switch KH for T-Mac straight up is on some good s***.


----------



## BG7

Well McGrady isnt the same player that he has been in the past so its not like he is a superstar anymore. He is good but not great anymore.


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> so its not like he is a superstar anymore.


yeah he is...:sigh:


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> SuperDave it hasnt just been 1 game Kirk Hinrich has put up a string of good games


Third game in a row he's topped his career best. 

17 points
18 points 
21 points


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah he is...:sigh:


Kirk is damn good, and he has won me over. But lets be real here. Tmac is a top 3 player in the NBA. Last year, for stretches, he was the best. He is a player in a terrible situation right now. I would take Tmac before Kobe, Pierce, Carter, James, Anthony, anyone but maybe Baron Davis, Shaq and Duncan.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Third game in a row he's topped his career best.
> 
> 17 points
> 18 points
> 21 points


I wonder if he listened to my advice to shoot the damn ball more? I bet he did. and thank god he did. He is a great shooter.


----------



## BG7

T-Mac isnt playing like a superstar...In order to be a superstar you have to make your team into at leat a .500 team. If Mcgrady is so good than why is his team last in the league. Kirk seems to help the bulls win more than McGrady does the Magic. They only win when Gooden and giricek both have good games usually.


----------



## futuristxen

Holy crapola. I just saw the score for this and the box score. nifty keen.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder if he listened to my advice to shoot the damn ball more? I bet he did. and thank god he did. He is a great shooter.


Probably getting the same advice from Skiles.....

I'm looking forward to seeing whether this kind of team play can continue against Detroit. Back-to Back on the road against a top team in the East. If we win tomorrow, I'm officially ordering more Kool-Aid.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I have a question for everyone...who would you rather have Kirk Hinrich or Tracy McGrady as of late I'd rather have Kirk on my team over Tracy Mcgrady


ummmmm, You can't be serious.......right?

Put down the Kool-Aid!


----------



## BG7

OT: I am pretty sure that the Cubs have signed Pudge as on WGN news before the commercial they said that the Cubs have gotten help behind the plate


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> OT: I am pretty sure that the Cubs have signed Pudge as on WGN news before the commercial they said that the Cubs have gotten help behind the plate


They got Michael Barrett (.207 average) in exchange for Damian Miller


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> T-Mac isnt playing like a superstar...In order to be a superstar you have to make your team into at leat a .500 team. If Mcgrady is so good than why is his team last in the league. Kirk seems to help the bulls win more than McGrady does the Magic. They only win when Gooden and giricek both have good games usually.



Um, no. You can have a superstar on a sub .500 team. That's why it's a TEAM sport.


----------



## BG7

Awe that sucks I was excited cuz I thought the Cubs might of got Pudge


----------



## BG7

T-Mac should raise his team like the superstars AI, Shaq, and J-Kidd make their teams at leat .500 McGrady has a even if not better supporting cast than Kidd


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> They got Michael Barrett (.207 average) in exchange for Damian Miller



Do we know it was Miller? All accounts I have heard have said "a player to be named later."


----------



## Chicago N VA

Impressive  :upset:


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> T-Mac should raise his team like the superstars AI, Shaq, and J-Kidd make their teams at leat .500 McGrady has a even if not better supporting cast than Kidd


T-Mac does raise his teams. They'd have 0 wins without him.


Posit:
If there was a team with 4 high school kids and Michael Jordan (circa 1996), would Michael Jordan cease to be a superstar, just b/c this was a losing team? Certainly not.


----------



## BG7

I would say the Magic would have more wins because they would be playing more of a team game


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk is damn good, and he has won me over. But lets be real here. Tmac is a top 3 player in the NBA. Last year, for stretches, he was the best. He is a player in a terrible situation right now. I would take Tmac before Kobe, Pierce, Carter, James, Anthony, anyone but maybe Baron Davis, Shaq and Duncan.


Top 3? I don't know about that. And I think you have to take KG over him as well.

But yea, as much as I love Kirk, and as much as I dislike Tmac's attitude, Tmac is still one of the top 5-7 players in the league, and Kirk's still a rookie.


----------



## BG7

I would no doubt take Lebron over TMAC...The potential the already good..future best in the league


----------



## arenas809

I think TMac is a great talent, he's not a great player...


----------



## Half-Life

Gill did his best Jordan impression tonight.


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive  :upset:


Hendry has like Barrett for literally years.

This can be viewed as a fiscal move. Hendry is going to try like heck to move Damian Miller's 5M salary before the Saturday non-tender deadline (in order to keep Bako). Barrett made 2.6M last year, and I'm sure the Cubs will only offer 1.5M. If he declines this, it goes to arbitration... and Barrett didn't exactly rip it up last season 

If Barrett returns to prior form, he's a younger Damian Miller w/ a better arm.


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Hendry has like Barrett for literally years.
> 
> This can be viewed as a fiscal move. Hendry is going to try like heck to move Damian Miller's 5M salary before the Saturday non-tender deadline (in order to keep Bako). Barrett made 2.6M last year, and I'm sure the Cubs will only offer 1.5M. If he declines this, it goes to arbitration... and Barrett didn't exactly rip it up last season
> 
> If Barrett returns to prior form, he's a younger Damian Miller w/ a better arm.


Is he any good with pitchers? Can he manage a game? Damian Miller can't hit for ****..... but he can manage a pretty good game. Though I guess its best to get rid of his salary... I'd be fine with a Barrett/Bako tandem, just as long as Barrett can call a good game.


----------



## superdave

Bulls allowed 101 ppg before trade

After 6 games, just under 91ppg
(this would rank them #10 or #11 overall for the season thus far)


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Hendry has like Barrett for literally years.
> 
> This can be viewed as a fiscal move. Hendry is going to try like heck to move Damian Miller's 5M salary before the Saturday non-tender deadline (in order to keep Bako). Barrett made 2.6M last year, and I'm sure the Cubs will only offer 1.5M. If he declines this, it goes to arbitration... and Barrett didn't exactly rip it up last season
> 
> If Barrett returns to prior form, he's a younger Damian Miller w/ a better arm.


wait wait... this is really good news...

the whole reason we weren't going harder after pudge was because nobody would take Miller off our hands... now he is gone, we will have more cash to go get pudge right?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Top 3? I don't know about that. And I think you have to take KG over him as well.
> 
> But yea, as much as I love Kirk, and as much as I dislike Tmac's attitude, Tmac is still one of the top 5-7 players in the league, and Kirk's still a rookie.


Maybe KG as well. But there has been stretches as early as late last year that Tmac was simply the best player in the game. But he appears to be worn down due to all the crap that has gone on in Orlando. bad drafting, player personnel decisions, cost cutting to get FAs then not managing their cap right to coaching changes. He seems fed up. Put him in a competitive situation, a team like Seattle for instance, and he is a top 5 player at worst in the NBA


----------



## ChiBron

Mcgrady had some choice words for his teammates after the game. Basically called everybody "selfish". I don't balme him. The Magic pretty much forgot they had a certain #1 on their team from the mid 3rd qtr onwards. Thats when we made our RUN.

Anyway, great for the Bulls. First winning STREAK of the SEASON!! Abt F'N time!

Kirk has come into his own the past week. And gill.....WOW!

The struggling Pistons tomorrow on the ROAD. Big game. If win that one.....then this team's confidence will be unbelievable. And once we get healthy......watch out EAST.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Wow I was really close with my prediction on the score.. Anyways about time the Bulls started a winning streak. Good win for them. :greatjob:


----------



## Robert23

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe KG as well. But there has been stretches as early as late last year that Tmac was simply the best player in the game. But he appears to be worn down due to all the crap that has gone on in Orlando. bad drafting, player personnel decisions, cost cutting to get FAs then not managing their cap right to coaching changes. He seems fed up. Put him in a competitive situation, a team like Seattle for instance, and he is a top 5 player at worst in the NBA


Can't say I feel sorry for the guy. In fact I'm happy for him. He shouldn't have teased us like he did before signing in Orlando. I would forgive him though if he signed here when he's a FA. I just hope he's learned from his mistake. He would have had a kick *** team with Brand, Artest, Miller, Crawford, and him. Easily the best team in the East.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Mcgrady had some choice words for his teammates after the game. Basically called everybody "selfish". I don't balme him. The Magic pretty much forgot they had a certain #1 on their team from the mid 3rd qtr onwards. Thats when we made our RUN.



Well, T-Mac did take 12 shots in the 2nd half, which isn't an entirely unhealthy number. Maybe he should look in the mirror a bit, because he only hit three of them.


----------

